# Litchi and Tangelo's fall photoshoot



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's some pics of my two little buggers

Here's Litchi's pic. She was constantly moving so it was hard.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics FiaSpice you should have entered the contest


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I know, but I took them yeasterday because I didn't have time to do it. Tangelo's one are uploading, adding them soon.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The 2nd one is my favorite


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Tangelo now


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness, too cute! Tangelo is darling.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Litchi looks like a right little michevious little thing hehe. No wonder she wouldnt stay still. I think Tangelo is definately the more photogenic, but both are adorable


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Pipkin said:


> Litchi looks like a right little michevious little thing hehe. No wonder she wouldnt stay still. I think Tangelo is definately the more photogenic, but both are adorable


Defenetly! Tangelo was still for a long time, at one point I was like "moove a bit, I want a diferent pose". I'm glad they are total oposite, I can apreciate both of their qualies.


----------



## Mimosa (Aug 2, 2009)

They are both so pretty ! The second one of Litchi is my fave.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Great pics!!! You got some really cute hedgies


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Mimosa said:


> They are both so pretty ! The second one of Litchi is my fave.


I have to agree with you, it almost looks like she's thinking: "you want a peice of me chump?"

So adorable!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Too cute! It looks like Tangelo enjoyed the spotlight.


----------

